
Show HN: Journaling app where you can publish selected entries online as a blog - maail
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/id1512723406
======
maail
Daily Journal started out as an app that I made for myself, to learn SwiftUI
and to start Daily Journaling. Then I started adding more features that I
wanted to see in the app and it ended up being something different than the
journaling apps out there.

I wanted something minimal. Just go in and journal daily, so I created the
most minimal text editor, and I loved how it turned out.

I wanted something different every day, so I came up with themes for each day,
supplied by beautiful curated backgrounds from Unsplash contributors. Each
photographer is credited on the day of the wallpaper. So be sure to check them
out.

I wanted to share some of my entries online as a blog, which ended up a bit
tricky to do but I love the final result. Entries you choose to share are
generated as a static HTML page and they are placed on dailyjournal.stream
under you username. Custom domains are possible as well, and this will be
available if anyone is interested. I'm thinking of creating different
templates as well for your blogs, which is exciting as well.

Publishing feature I added as a monthly subscription of 1.99USD per month.
Other features are completely free. Some of the those other features are:

\- Reminders (opt-in only) \- Daily Journaling Cues: This changes based on the
timing of the day \- FaceID/TouchID unlock \- Syncing between multiple
devices: Currently only available for iPhone and iPad. MacOS soon, and Android
if I get enough support on the iOS versions :) \- Privacy: All your journal
entries are encrypted and private \- Share journal entries as an image to
social networks \- There is also an additional easter egg you'll see if you
use it for more than a day. ;)

I've got more features in the pipeline. You can go in and vote on these on the
apps roadmap here:
[https://trello.com/b/vbSpHeoS/roadmap](https://trello.com/b/vbSpHeoS/roadmap)

Let me know what you think. Looking forward for your feedback.

